# Replacing Running Rigging



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

How exactly do you determine how much line you need for a given size sailboat?
I need to replace every bit of running line and was wondering what dimensions and type were best suited for a 27' boat with a standard set-up? I would be setting the boat up for single handing. Thanks all for the help!


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

The simple answer is to measure it. Buy some light line and run it as you would your sheets and halyards and measure that. Allow at least a foot for each splice or knot. Usually the owner’s manual gives you the specifications of all the running and standing rigging. If you don’t have that you may be able to find it on line or on line at your boat class owners’ association. For docklines a 27 ft. boat would use 1/2” nylon: 25’ bow, 15’ stern, and 20’ spring. and about a 200’ ½” anchor .line. Three strand is referable and less expensive than braid for dock and anchor lines also a lot easier to splice. Still a lot of people single braid nylon for docklines, it’s a little more flexible. The typical sheets for a low-tech, limited budget sailer is single braid Dacron. Use a low stretch Dacron such as Sta-Set-X for halyards. If you want to go for super low stretch halyards look at Spectra but the stretch isn’t much more for a lot more bucks. The diameter of the sheets and halyards will depend on what fits the blocks that you have. A little less than the semi-circular groove on the sheave (or pulley).Generally it’s not strength issue for diameter but rather thick enough to be easily handled. Some have an extra light sheet for real light winds so the sheet doesn’t weigh the jib down


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

PACESHIP PY26 Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com

Viewing the data in the link, you can get the rig dimensions as they apply to the sailplan as follows:

I = distance from deck to forestay attachment at masthead
P= distance from gooseneck to max hoist on mainsail.
J= distance mast to forestay attachment at bow
E= length of foot of mainsail along boom

For your halyards, use the I measurement x2 plus distance to cleats/clutch/winch and add a 10-15% overhead just in case.

Your I measurement of 34 feet means the halyards should be approx 80 - 85 feet each depending on where they are led (mast winches or cabintop)

Jib sheets should be long enough to reach around the mast/rig from the sheeted hard position and comfortably reach the windward side winches with some spare in the cockpit. I'd guess that that would be about 30-35 feet for a 150% genoa. Spinn sheets need to be longer still, but it depends on the arrangement of blocks and deck gear.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

For sheets, if you're happy with the length take the old ones off determine the gauge and and match them up. They might have swollen, so the new will appear to be a smaller gauge. A good boat supply store will be able to help.

For halyards you can do the same, you will need to attach a messenger line to the end of the halyards pull the old ones out and make sure you tie the messengers off good at both ends!

For the messenger, I think I just used a heavy gauge coated carpet thread..

When you pull the new halyards through, I sewed the end of the messenger to the new halyard and then taped it with a good overlap

For everything else..outhauls, downhauls, topping lifts, etc..the process is similar. This is not the only way...it's a way..when you don't know what you have...once you do this, write all the lengths, gauges and type that you purchase and keep it in your log

New England Rope has a handy dandy selector guide for their products

book.New England Ropes - Line Selector

A good marina store can help you.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

FWIW, I just replaced all my running rigging on my 30' with 3/8" Sta-Set for thr halyards and 3/8" XLE for topping lift and downhaul, the halyard were wire-rope but now all rope. I used the Sta-Set solid color line to easily identify the lines. I am going to be getting new jib sheets with will be 7/16" for ease of handling.

I bought all my line at West Marine, they price matched it for .86/ft...normally 1.21/ft. the XLE i got .75/ft.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Faster said:


> PACESHIP PY26 Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com
> 
> Your I measurement of 34 feet means the halyards should be approx 80 - 85 feet each depending on where they are led (mast winches or cabintop)
> .


You mean all together don't you? Since each one is 34' and then add another 6-10 to be safe?

Does the same rule apply to the other letters?


----------



## Liquorice (Nov 28, 2007)

It would help if we knew what your boat was!


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

You should be able to get the specs off the internet. I just replaced all the rope running rigging on a Catalina 27 for about $300. On this site for example someone posted the specs for a Catalina 27 and they were bang on and agreed fully with the specs I got from the Catalina owners association. I cant understand why they wanted 75 feet for the main as I still have 25-30 feet even when the main sheet is eased all the way. The 150 Genoa sheets were 35 feet each as Faster suggests but my halyard lines, which are wire and rope were only 40 feet of rope.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Harborless said:


> You mean all together don't you? Since each one is 34' and then add another 6-10 to be safe?
> 
> Does the same rule apply to the other letters?


The halyard has to go up the mast and back down to the deck so you can connect the sail within reach.... so twice the mast height, plus what you need for wrapping the winch plus the distance from the mast to the winch/cleat if lines are led aft... plus some for trimming for chafe over time..... and that's each halyard....

The mast height (essentially the "I" measurement) is really the only one you need for a masthead rig's halyards. Don't forget the forestay is longer than the mast so if you plan to store the halyard forward there's a few more feet there too..

Easiest way is to remove the old and have them reproduced if they 'work' now.


----------

